
University Issues Passwords by Hand to 38K Students and Staff After Cyber Attack - GiulioS
https://secalerts.co/article/university-issues-passwords-by-hand-to-38000-students-and-staff-after-cyber-attack/02eb06d2
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21824957](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21824957),
which submitted the original source.

The site guidelines include: " _Please submit the original source. If a post
reports on something found on another site, submit the latter._ "
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

Although this post did not reveal that it was taken from another source, other
publications have credited ZDNet with being the first to report it.
[https://www.businessinsider.com/university-giessen-hack-
pape...](https://www.businessinsider.com/university-giessen-hack-paper-
passwords-germany-38000-students-2019-12)

~~~
GiulioS
Hi, I found this on our Twitter feed -
[https://twitter.com/svblxyz/status/1206948966442708992](https://twitter.com/svblxyz/status/1206948966442708992).
The link on the tweet goes to the university website and it's from here that I
got all the information for the story. I also found this link on the uni's
website that gave me additional information - [https://www.uni-
giessen.de/nachrichten.html](https://www.uni-giessen.de/nachrichten.html) (I
translated both pages). I hope this helps.

